# the stihl 038 magnum thread



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 22, 2008)

can't say enough good things about this saw, for me it's has torque not speed and is ideal for the fire wood i get.

so what do you folk say about the 038 magnum? 

cheers


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree... It's a good saw. It does everything I could ask a saw to do (stock).


----------



## ralawler (Oct 23, 2008)

I got one, Cranks second are third pull from a cold start and first every time when warm. I don't think there as slow as some people on this form say they are , I printed a Manuel off the Stihl web site and they say max rpm is 13,500
for the 038mag. Isn't that about the same as most newer saws?? Some folks will comment on a saw when they have never seen one let alone run it. Some times its better to look like a fool then open your'e mouth and prove you are one!!!! I happen to like mine and I think there will be some around when the newer stuff is dead and buried.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 23, 2008)

My 038 super really runs good. Good firewood saw.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 23, 2008)

I want one...


----------



## skid row (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the best saws stihl ever made.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2008)

The latest version is the MS381, with a higher power rating (3.9 vs. 3.6kW - Mag II and 380 is inbetween).


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 23, 2008)

I had one until about a year ago. Good saw, dead solid reliable, would sit for years and start with 2-3 pulls and run flawlessly.

Now the bad news, it used more fuel per cord of wood cut than any saw I've ever owned. 

Barely able to manage the 24" bar is was equipped with.

Anemic compared to a Husqvarna 268XP, which cuts nearly twice as fast at about the same weight, if not a tad lighter.

Anyhow, it went on E-Bay, and I'm sure someone someplace is still cutting firewood with it......Cliff


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 23, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I want one...



Me too


----------



## darren_nh (Oct 23, 2008)

I am rebuilding an 038 Super. You have just given me the motivation to finish it. Thanks!


----------



## corsair4360 (Oct 23, 2008)

*038 Magnum*

I just scored a 038 Magnum yesterday for $250. It is in great shape, looks like it has less then 50 hours, was taken in by our local Stihl shop, from a older gentleman who no longer could lift it so I was told. It came with a 32" bar, runs really well.

The attached photo is before I started cleaning it up.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 23, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> I had one until about a year ago. Good saw, dead solid reliable, would sit for years and start with 2-3 pulls and run flawlessly.
> 
> Now the bad news, it used more fuel per cord of wood cut than any saw I've ever owned.
> 
> ...



That 038M must have been whipped. They put out more HP than a 268XP and with 5cc more displacement lot more torque. No way a 268xp is twice as fast unless the 038M has a rocked chain. They do weigh about a pond more, though

Mine handles hardwood with a 25" bar without a problem.

The 038S I converted to a 038M and matched the port to /opened up the muffler is even stronger.


----------



## albert (Oct 23, 2008)

*o38 magnum*

They are good saws. They are not slow cutting, but like the 028 family, heavy compared to the newer stuff


----------



## b1rdman (Oct 23, 2008)

parrisw said:


> My 038 super really runs good. Good firewood saw.



+1 Great Saw

Mine wears a 20" bar for hardwoods and a 24" when a big pine gets in my way.

I actually use it more than my 361.

BTW...if you're in NH one came up on CL a few days ago. I don't know if it's still available but at the asking price it just might be.

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/888389531.html


----------



## darren_nh (Oct 23, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> +1 Great Saw
> 
> Mine wears a 20" bar for hardwoods and a 24" when a big pine gets in my way.
> 
> ...



I saw that. The price is insane.


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 24, 2008)

darren_nh said:


> I am rebuilding an 038 Super. You have just given me the motivation to finish it. Thanks!



right on!

and thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 24, 2008)

Great saw, but heavy. I have cut a lot of wood with mine. It is giving me some trouble right now, though, so I have some work to do to get it right again. I recently put new rings and seals in it, and that helped a lot. It is now shutting off on idle and bogs down when giving gas. This saw is over 20 years old, so I guess it is time for some trouble, as it has been problem free until recently. It was very dependable and very powerful. Cuts fast with a sharp chain, slow with a dull chain.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 24, 2008)

"That 038M must have been whipped. They put out more HP than a 268XP and with 5cc more displacement lot more torque. No way a 268xp is twice as fast unless the 038M has a rocked chain. They do weigh about a pond more, though"

Actually, I rebuilt the 038 as it was extracted from a dumpster along with two other Stihl saws. It only required a P/C and we had it up and running. Keep in mind when you read this, that we work on saws, and get to repair and test lots of different brands and models. I'm not brand specific, just try to post usable and accurate information as I know it to be. Sometimes that will include information that some folks simply don't want to hear.

Take a Husqvarna 268XP Special with a 20" bar and cut side by side with a Stihl 038 with a 24" bar. The 038 is pretty much maxxed out with the longer bar, but does OK. The Husky will cut much, much faster. I'm also certain that the 038 would have faired better with a shorter bar. 

As mentioned, our 038 Mag was a very good saw, decent power, tad heavy, etc. You only have to run a Husky 268, 272, or 372XP one time before the 038 starts spending a LOT of time on the shelf!........Cliff


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 24, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> "That 038M must have been whipped. They put out more HP than a 268XP and with 5cc more displacement lot more torque. No way a 268xp is twice as fast unless the 038M has a rocked chain. They do weigh about a pond more, though"
> 
> Actually, I rebuilt the 038 as it was extracted from a dumpster along with two other Stihl saws. It only required a P/C and we had it up and running. Keep in mind when you read this, that we work on saws, and get to repair and test lots of different brands and models. I'm not brand specific, just try to post usable and accurate information as I know it to be. Sometimes that will include information that some folks simply don't want to hear.
> 
> ...



A 61cc 038? or a 72cc 038M? Yea, a 038 will get smoked by a 68 cc 268XP.

If it was a rebuilt 038M, did you use OEM parts or Chi-com parts?

Again, my 72cc 038 saws have no problem with 25" bars in hardwoods (oak, ash, maple, beech).

Too bad you are so far away, I'd give you a run in the same wood with one of my 72cc 038s vs. a 268XP. BOTH with a 25" bar, same chains, buried in hardwood.


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 24, 2008)

slow, heavy, no comparison to the 2171 or why lug around a 38 mag, i might as well carry the 066 mag


----------



## Peacock (Oct 24, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> "
> 
> Take a Husqvarna 268XP Special with a 20" bar and cut side by side with a Stihl 038 with a 24" bar. The 038 is pretty much maxxed out with the longer bar, but does OK. The Husky will cut much, much faster. I'm also certain that the 038 would have faired better with a shorter bar.



A 038 Mag 2 should have no trouble with a 24" bar.


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 24, 2008)

my 038 mag has no problem with a 24" bar, the saw will speedily cut through 20" dry first growth doug fir with just the weight of the saw [heavy saw] throwing out nice big wood chips.

now that said, i do find the saw a little heavy after the first rick truck load.  

i cut about six cord a year.


----------



## metalspec (Oct 24, 2008)

Hope to try mine out for the first time this sunday! Seems quite heavy, but i really like this family of saws.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 25, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> slow, heavy, no comparison to the 2171 or why lug around a 38 mag, i might as well carry the 066 mag




Because days after the lite weight jonny is done dead, the sthil will stihl be running, just as fast for quite a while.

As far as 066, got a 395xp to run it with?


----------



## stihl86 (Oct 25, 2008)

*038*

If you want to use the best saw ever made, use a MS460. Period.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 25, 2008)

"If it was a rebuilt 038M, did you use OEM parts or Chi-com parts?"

The history of our 038M saw is long and complicated. Here's the short version:

Basically, I pulled three parts saws from a dumpster outside a rental place. All three were 038's seized up/not running/in peices. I managed to salvage a decent P/C from one of them, put a new ring in it, and between all three parts saws built one running saw. 

Since this occured about 20 years ago, the details of the overhaul escape me. I vaguely remember a difference in the P/C's that I was trying to salvage, I'm thinking it was the bore size and possibly the bolt spacing? In any case, without spending but a few dollars (money was tight back in those days as I was raising two children on a very mediocre salary) I was able to get one saw up and running in perfect working order from the 3 scrap saws.

It was a very good saw, decent power and torque. Very high on fuel comsumption, and I didn't really like the choke/ignition switch deal. I obtained a 24" bar for it. It lacked the power of our 480CD which also uses a 24" bar. It was much slower in the smaller stuff we typically cut than our 268XPS with a 20" bar, so it spent most of it's time on the shelf.

I never said it didn't handle a 24" bar well, it was OK with it. Not overly impressive anyplace, and certainly not a really high rpm/high torque saw by any stretch of the imagination. 

Running the 038 reminded my of my dad's old Mac 610 on steroids. It simply revved clean and smooth clear thru the power range, with no rush of power anyplace, and a very "flat" torque curve. Certainly nothing impressive enough to make me start worshipping said "lengendary" saw manufacturer. Sorry if the specifics of my experience and details I'm providing aren't exactly what some folks want to hear? Since I had better choices in the line-up for the tops we cut, which are usually much smaller than 24", the old Stihl spend most of its time sitting. 

There would be no need to bring down an 038 for side by side testing, I had both at my disposal for over 10 years, the 268XP is lighter, faster, and just a better overall saw in just about every area, IMHO......Cliff 

PS: If you want to bring down your street car, my GTO and I are up for that, we can wonder over to our local track, I LOVE a good drag race!


----------



## Peacock (Oct 25, 2008)

It really doesn't sound like you had a 72cc Mag 2.

Friends ran them with 28" bars in hardwood and they pull that bar atleast as well as a 044/372 would.


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

yer, sounds like we are talkin about two different saws here... 038 mag 72cc is the one i'm talkin aboot..


----------



## kevlar (Oct 25, 2008)

Love mine, the little saw than chases the big saws,BUT it is very heavy


----------



## parrisw (Nov 16, 2008)

Ya, my 038 super(67cc) is a dam good runner with 20". I feel I could stand on that saw and it wont bog down. I don't think he had a Magnum as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> "If it was a rebuilt 038M, did you use OEM parts or Chi-com parts?"
> 
> The history of our 038M saw is long and complicated. Here's the short version:
> 
> ...



You're ignoring the facts of the dicussion. It doesn't sound like you were running a Mag II. Whole different animal. Of course the 268 out cut your 038.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 16, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> You're ignoring the facts of the dicussion. It doesn't sound like you were running a Mag II. Whole different animal. Of course the 268 out cut your 038.



Yes. He's just stuck on bashing Stihl.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 16, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Yes. He's just stuck on bashing Stihl.



Ha,ha....You stihl guys are soooooo touchy!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 16, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Ha,ha....You stihl guys are soooooo touchy!



Dude, look at my sig, I'M NOT A HARDCORE STIHL GUY. They are all excellelt saws, so I own them all. NUFF SAID


----------



## Rockland Farm (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got home 30 mins ago.I was out cutting a bunch of rock hard standing dead.Used the 038 mag and the 028 super.They both worked great.Old school I'm lovin it!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 16, 2008)

Peacock said:


> A 038 Mag 2 should have no trouble with a 24" bar.



It shouldn't and it doesn't. I, lucky ole me, happen to have a super nice 038MagII. Low hours and runs perfecto. Most 038's I see at the shop are low on compression but then again they're 20 plus years old and worked pretty hard. There are faster saws in the same cc range as a 038 but these faster modern day saws have about 1/2 the life span of a 038, if that. A 20 year plus old 038 still sawing wood is as common as apple pie.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 16, 2008)

Before the 044 came out... the 038Mag2 was "THE" preferred fallers saw here in the PNW...

That and the 281XP...

Gary


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 16, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Before the 044 came out... the 038Mag2 was "THE" preferred fallers saw here in the PNW...
> 
> That and the 281XP...
> 
> Gary



Funny you say that. My brother has a old 038, hell must be hitting on 20 years now. About 7-8 years ago I sold him a spanking new 044, at discount of course, family thing ya know. Here's the funny part, he won't use the 044.
He's saving it till he wears out the 038. I told him he'll liable to be too old to use a chainsaw time he wears out that 038,LOL


----------



## deeker (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a very old 038AV Magnum. I would not trade it. Never ever takes more than 3 pulls even cold. I wear out a 3 to 4 bars a year and several blades.

The saw was made in the early 80's and cuts with any (similar size) husky's and embarrases most husky owners with its torque and starting ease.

Next saws will be Stihl.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 16, 2008)

deeker said:


> I wear out a 3 to 4 bars a year and several blades.



What are "blades"??

Gary


----------



## deeker (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooops, chainsaw blades. Used to the bandsaw, and just call them blades.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 16, 2008)

LMAO... just hackin' on ya... 

Gary


----------



## parrisw (Nov 16, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It shouldn't and it doesn't. I, lucky ole me, happen to have a super nice 038MagII. Low hours and runs perfecto. Most 038's I see at the shop are low on compression but then again they're 20 plus years old and worked pretty hard. There are faster saws in the same cc range as a 038 but these faster modern day saws have about 1/2 the life span of a 038, if that. A 20 year plus old 038 still sawing wood is as common as apple pie.





THALL10326 said:


> Funny you say that. My brother has a old 038, hell must be hitting on 20 years now. About 7-8 years ago I sold him a spanking new 044, at discount of course, family thing ya know. Here's the funny part, he won't use the 044.
> He's saving it till he wears out the 038. I told him he'll liable to be too old to use a chainsaw time he wears out that 038,LOL



LOL, ya, this 038 super that I got, I don't think it will ever die, it's seen a extremely hard life. It looks as if its been to hell and back about 12 times, and it still runs strong, scored piston and all, and it pulls about 165psi compression, I was very surprised when I saw that on the gauge.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Nov 17, 2008)

ive had the 038 super and the 038 mag ...awesome saws...wish i had them back


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 17, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> I had one until about a year ago. Good saw, dead solid reliable, would sit for years and start with 2-3 pulls and run flawlessly.
> 
> Now the bad news, it used more fuel per cord of wood cut than any saw I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Did you try an 8 tooth sprocket. Makes a big difference on the saws I switched back and forth. I run a Mag a short time with a 25" bar 7 tooth 3/8. Lots of power but the chain didn't feel like it had a lot of speed. I think with a 20" or 25" skip 8 tooth 3/ 8 would have enough umph with better gas effiecency.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> Did you try an 8 tooth sprocket. Makes a big difference on the saws I switched back and forth. I run a Mag a short time with a 25" bar 7 tooth 3/8. Lots of power but the chain didn't feel like it had a lot of speed. I think with a 20" or 25" skip 8 tooth 3/ 8 would have enough umph with better gas effiecency.



You need about 50% more chain speed to compensate for the about 33% fewer teeth on the skip chain - I hardly think that will happen......


----------



## grawil (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't complain with my 038S. I'd pickup a magII without a second thought if I could find one locally. The 038's are heavy, but built to last IMHO.


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 17, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> You need about 50% more chain speed to compensate for the about 33% fewer teeth on the skip chain - I hardly think that will happen......



That may seem logical but that is not what it feels like to me when the saws in the wood. If thats the case forget skip and use a full comp. I wasn't referiring to skip using a 20".


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 17, 2008)

I know where a few mags are. Hopefully they will be my future project saws this winter. I love my 038 super, but gotta have a mag.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got my Super running this weekend. Still sorting out the oil system. Was going to make it into a MAG, but maybe I'll leave it together and find another one to modify.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 6, 2009)

Decided to get the 038 Super put together lastnight. Still needs a thing or two, but I can cut wood with it now. I rebuilt the oil pump with all new parts except the housing. It was leaking before, but it is oil tight now. I decided to start it off on maximum output...... :jawdrop: WOW!!!! this thing is an EPA nightmare! I have it turned down to minimum now, and it will still sling oil off the 24" bar! Now to get that kill wire sorted out.


----------



## skid row (Jan 6, 2009)

The 038's I have owned are some of my favorites. I dont really mind the extra weight as compared to the 044. This mag II will probably outlast me, and it runs great for a 20+ year old saw. Like other users said the oil pumps really push out the crude, not like the EPA saw's of today.


----------



## xcr440 (Jan 6, 2009)

parrisw said:


> My 038 super really runs good. Good firewood saw.



:agree2: 

Can't seem to kill them. Neighbors really ##### about the barking muffler though.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 6, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Can't seem to kill them. Neighbors really ##### about the barking muffler though.



You need to do a muffler mod............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## xcr440 (Jan 6, 2009)

which is???


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 6, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> which is???



_Which is_ usually resultant in a *louder* saw, that is more powerful.

Open up the exhaust for more flow. Match the inlet to the port, open up or remove the baffle, enlarge and/or add an outlet port(s).


----------



## nap69 (Jan 6, 2009)

I still have an 038 Mag






Great saw,it must be 20+ years old,cuts great with dual port muffler,in fact i had two!!

BUT then i got one one of these!  





and i had to sell one of my Mags :censored:


----------



## nap69 (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh and another thing, 038 workshop manual says max rpm 12000 rpm,the owners manual says 12500 rpm 
So what do other 038 Mag owners run theirs at?????


----------



## corsair4360 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Max RPM*

We used a tachometer on my 038 Magnum II at 11,500. It has 155 psi for compression and runs very well. I have no idea what the cutting rpm is, however it certainly is less than full throttle no load with a 32" bar and chain on it as it was when we checked it.

John


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 2, 2009)

*thread resurection!*

and a first for posting pics. lets see how this goes......












this poor old girl was stored in a rather exposed pole barn and was hard to turn over when i decided i should bring it back to life. i just barely remembered it from when i was a little kid. little did i know it was the much sought after 038 MAG!

runs and cuts good now. its missing a chain catch and i missed one on ebay cause i was watching football. and the string is a little short. but i can get it running. sorry to pull up an old thread, but i had to share!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 2, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice saw, I'm hunting for one myself.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you, theres one on ebay reall cheap comin up soon. id like to have it but im hurtin on the funding end of things. its incomplete but you can get all the parts you need from everyones favorite site sponsor!


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 2, 2009)

No question, my favorite saw.

Can not even imagine how many acres I've cut with them.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 2, 2009)

i agree..the 038 is a legend...ill post some pics soon of mine


----------



## teacherman (Feb 2, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I want one...





skid row said:


> One of the best saws stihl ever made.



How about this one?


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to nice...

Would _almost_ feel bad putting that saw into the cut.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

teacherman said:


> How about this one?



nice clean 038


----------



## bill268xp (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope my 038 mag lives up to what everyone has to say about the 038 magnum. I,m waiting on some rings. It had a Hugh hole in the intake boot.I had one ring break. so I ordered a new set. I can,t wait to put her all back together. she is the 52 mm so I know it,s the magnum.other then the muffler is there any simple mods that can be done?? great thread . hope every one has a great time with there 038. best of luck Bill


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> I hope my 038 mag lives up to what everyone has to say about the 038 magnum. I,m waiting on some rings. It had a Hugh hole in the intake boot.I had one ring break. so I ordered a new set. I can,t wait to put her all back together. she is the 52 mm so I know it,s the magnum.other then the muffler is there any simple mods that can be done?? great thread . hope every one has a great time with there 038. best of luck Bill



get that hing together and let us know how she runs..038 is one of my favorite saws. if the cylinder is in good shape with the new rings that thing should be top notch.


----------



## bill268xp (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya! you told me that when I picked it up. so the rings our coming from Canada $9.00 bucks and the warranty them for a year. but I would want to have a problem with that . pick up a 272 xp tonight on ebay so I really have to start cranking.but I really hope the 038 mag is a keeper it sound like it is that old four door car with a big motor a little heavy but when you put the juice to the floor it throws you back in the seat and you get that big smile!!! so its a little heavy and uses allot of fuel if it can make me smile then it,s a keeper:greenchainsaw:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> Ya! you told me that when I picked it up. so the rings our coming from Canada $9.00 bucks and the warranty them for a year. but I would want to have a problem with that . pick up a 272 xp tonight on ebay so I really have to start cranking.but I really hope the 038 mag is a keeper it sound like it is that old four door car with a big motor a little heavy but when you put the juice to the floor it throws you back in the seat and you get that big smile!!! so its a little heavy and uses allot of fuel if it can make me smile then it,s a keeper:greenchainsaw:



yep the 038 mag and that 272xp should run close..hey that would be 2 good saws to compare and make a video for us...what ya think? opcorn:


----------



## bill268xp (Feb 3, 2009)

YA! that's sound good , but I will need one of my teenage kids to show me how to use that YOO -tube video stuff they know all that stuff my-space yo-tube thing. but it will be fun wife is starting to count my chainsaw,s so i,m going to have to start shuffling a few around. i,m up to about 15 which I hear is not so bad. you always need back up right!!!! help out here!!!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> YA! that's sound good , but I will need one of my teenage kids to show me how to use that YOO -tube video stuff they know all that stuff my-space yo-tube thing. but it will be fun wife is starting to count my chainsaw,s so i,m going to have to start shuffling a few around. i,m up to about 15 which I hear is not so bad. you always need back up right!!!! help out here!!!



you will get plenty of support here...at home is another story


----------



## bill268xp (Feb 3, 2009)

yep I know that story but what our you going to do ??? but I really hope that the 038 mag can run Strong if it cuts faster then my 268 xp I will have a very big smile on my face. because don,t ask me why but that old 268 xp spank,s allot of my buddy,s newer saw,s they just shake their head and walk away in the pile of saw Chip's I just sprayed over them.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> yep I know that story but what our you going to do ??? but I really hope that the 038 mag can run Strong if it cuts faster then my 268 xp I will have a very big smile on my face. because don,t ask me why but that old 268 xp spank,s allot of my buddy,s newer saw,s they just shake their head and walk away in the pile of saw Chip's I just sprayed over them.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:



there is another good saw to throw in the video the 268xp....they are strong runners.


----------



## bill268xp (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep! in my spare time i need to throw the P&C on the 6401 because they say that will bring it over 6 hp . is there any big boor for the 038 mag II ??? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> Yep! in my spare time i need to throw the P&C on the 6401 because they say that will bring it over 6 hp . is there any big boor for the 038 mag II ??? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



ive never seen any aftermarket P&C for a 038. that 6401 would be sweet with a 7900 P&C.


----------



## skid row (Feb 3, 2009)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> ive never seen any aftermarket P&C for a 038. that 6401 would be sweet with a 7900 P&C.



Bailey's has 038 aftermarket P/C kits. Not bigbore though. I like OEM P/C'S, every once in a while they pop up on ebay brand new old stock.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 3, 2009)

skid row said:


> Bailey's has 038 aftermarket P/C kits. Not bigbore though. I like OEM P/C'S, every once in a while they pop up on ebay brand new old stock.



If you are going after market get the TECOMEC kits.

I think the Italians still have better quality than the Chinese


----------



## skid row (Feb 3, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> If you are going after market get the TECOMEC kits.
> 
> I think the Italians still have better quality than the Chinese



:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 3, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> If you are going after market get the TECOMEC kits.
> 
> I think the Italians still have better quality than the Chinese



Who is a Tecomec dealer? Anyone on here?


----------



## teacherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> If you are going after market get the TECOMEC kits.
> 
> I think the Italians still have better quality than the Chinese



I would imagine it's like comparing Maserati to "Power Horse.":bang:


----------



## StihlGuitar (Apr 4, 2009)

*038 carb question*

So I just purchased an 038 mag off of ebay (minutes ago) and it is missing a carburetor. Are all 3 carb makes compatible with any 038 mag or must I replace it with a specific one? If the latter, how can I tell which one I need in absence of the existing carb? Thanks!


----------



## calebmichael (Apr 5, 2009)

Just picked up one (mag II) and the muffler (cover) is about to fall off, is there a better after market muffler to replace it, or should I just repair this one. Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2009)

My 038 Magnum has the Baileys piston, cylinder, crank, muffler, carb, and coil and runs great.


----------



## calebmichael (Apr 5, 2009)

How much of a difference will a muffler mod make, is it noticeable?


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 5, 2009)

What's the difference between a 038 magnum and a 038 av super pro??


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 5, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> What's the difference between a 038 magnum and a 038 av super pro??



Super bore is 50mm (67cc) , magnum 52mm (72cc)


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 5, 2009)

So the pro is nothing special then??


----------



## parrisw (Apr 5, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> So the pro is nothing special then??



Its special in it's own way I guess. Its a dam fine saw too. I got one, its got lots of power.


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the saw just thought that it was bigger than a normal 038 or magnum.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 6, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> I love the saw just thought that it was bigger than a normal 038 or magnum.



It is bigger then a regular 038, there are 3 sizes to the 038, the regular 038 is 62cc I think?? 038 super 67cc, 038 mag 72cc.


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's a nice, minty 038 mag w/ wrap handle on fleabay right now. Description says it's never cut wood.


----------



## FSburt (Dec 12, 2010)

I am sure this thread is long dead but I have to get my saw in here for posterity if anything. I purchased a 038 Mag II from my wifes uncle in 1988 (He bought it in 1987 (for $650) and complained it was 2 heavy for cutting firewood so I told him I would buy it off him for $300 Since then I have mowed down alot of the neighborhood trees with it since my inlaws neighbors knew I fell trees for a living. This saw has always ran and started and the only problem I have had with it since is when it got hung in the backcut of a falling tree and it flew up in the air and cracked the pistol grip handle. I have since replaced the fuel tank and handle with one out of Baileys and its back in action. I modified the original filter by making a velocity stack out of PVC cap and using a K&N filter on it. The only drawback is I have to maually add fuel to the carb during cold starts. I do own a 044 as well and have added the BB kit to it and would agree with the previous posts about being faster in the cut but using a 32 bar on both I pick the 038 over the 044 for the torque. I did destroy the original muffler so I had to get a replacement out of Baileys as well with the only problem being that they rust kinda easy other than that I have contemplated selling this saw to get a good climbing saw but am pretty torn by it because it has been so dependable. Oh well there is my 2cents. Thanks Burt


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 13, 2010)

Theres a nice 038 on Ebay right now also. Looks to be in very nice shape.


----------



## GoRving (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an 038 Super that will be running later this week(hopefully)


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my latest 038 Magnum, I resurrected it from a parts saw, it only really needed a spark plug lead replaced.






















Pioneerguy600


----------



## FSburt (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's my saw pics.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 6, 2011)

FSburt said:


> I am sure this thread is long dead but I have to get my saw in here for posterity if anything. I purchased a 038 Mag II from my wifes uncle in 1988 (He bought it in 1987 (for $650) and complained it was 2 heavy for cutting firewood so I told him I would buy it off him for $300 Since then I have mowed down alot of the neighborhood trees with it since my inlaws neighbors knew I fell trees for a living. This saw has always ran and started and the only problem I have had with it since is when it got hung in the backcut of a falling tree and it flew up in the air and cracked the pistol grip handle. I have since replaced the fuel tank and handle with one out of Baileys and its back in action. I modified the original filter by making a velocity stack out of PVC cap and using a K&N filter on it. The only drawback is I have to maually add fuel to the carb during cold starts. I do own a 044 as well and have added the BB kit to it and would agree with the previous posts about being faster in the cut but using a 32 bar on both I pick the 038 over the 044 for the torque. I did destroy the original muffler so I had to get a replacement out of Baileys as well with the only problem being that they rust kinda easy other than that I have contemplated selling this saw to get a good climbing saw but am pretty torn by it because it has been so dependable. Oh well there is my 2cents. Thanks Burt


 


Hmm my wifes uncle has 038super and he has to do the same thing on cold starts. I wonder if the carb just needs cleaned out. He will prob come over next week to cut some firewood with me.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 6, 2011)

Check that the choke inside the air filter is working properly, and the linkage is correctly hooked up.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mad Professor said:


> Check that the choke inside the air filter is working properly, and the linkage is correctly hooked up.


 
Alright thanks.


----------



## sawfun9 (Feb 6, 2011)

My 038 mag II is not much behind my 044's in speed but it is about a pound heavier. A modern day equivalent would probably by a husky 570. About the same power to weight.


----------



## dieselram (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a 038S. I really wanted a magnum but I found my super and had to have it. It was a lightly used homeowner saw. I will either find a magnum or make mine a magnum. Great saws though.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mad Professor said:


> Check that the choke inside the air filter is working properly, and the linkage is correctly hooked up.


 
I didnt get enough time to check it out really. I thought maybe the throttle should be closed a bit more then it was on choke though. He had other issues with it though it would barely stay running he might be sucking air from the intake boot or hopefully nothing worse.


----------



## 63shoebox (May 17, 2011)

*Need some help with my 038 Mag*

I have a 038 mag I got for the low, low price of free! I cleaned the saw up and put a new ground wire on it and it fired up after a few starts, but started none the less. Well long story short I had occasion to use it recently and I got it to fire in my garage before heading to the project, but when I got there it wouldn't. I looked it over after I got back( my brother-in-law had a husky 450 on-hand) and I noticed the breather tube (I think that's what its called) didn't have any fuel in it, so I thought that perhaps it wasn't sending any fuel to the carb. I poured some fuel down the carb and it fired almost right away and died once it burned up the fuel, I even tried to throttle it and it just bogged down. So my question is where should I start troubleshooting this thing:msp_confused:. Right now I feel like I'm just working out trying to start it, hey maybe there is a money making opportunity there


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 17, 2011)

I forgot about this 038 mag thread. Guess I should post the pics of mine. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 22, 2011)

63shoebox said:


> I have a 038 mag I got for the low, low price of free! I cleaned the saw up and put a new ground wire on it and it fired up after a few starts, but started none the less. Well long story short I had occasion to use it recently and I got it to fire in my garage before heading to the project, but when I got there it wouldn't. I looked it over after I got back( my brother-in-law had a husky 450 on-hand) and I noticed the breather tube (I think that's what its called) didn't have any fuel in it, so I thought that perhaps it wasn't sending any fuel to the carb. I poured some fuel down the carb and it fired almost right away and died once it burned up the fuel, I even tried to throttle it and it just bogged down. So my question is where should I start troubleshooting this thing:msp_confused:. Right now I feel like I'm just working out trying to start it, hey maybe there is a money making opportunity there


 
Sounds like a cracked fuel line.That's fairly cheap at the sawshop.Or you could just send it to me!:msp_w00t:...Anyway, welcome aboard.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 22, 2011)

63shoebox said:


> I have a 038 mag I got for the low, low price of free! I cleaned the saw up and put a new ground wire on it and it fired up after a few starts, but started none the less. Well long story short I had occasion to use it recently and I got it to fire in my garage before heading to the project, but when I got there it wouldn't. I looked it over after I got back( my brother-in-law had a husky 450 on-hand) and I noticed the breather tube (I think that's what its called) didn't have any fuel in it, so I thought that perhaps it wasn't sending any fuel to the carb. I poured some fuel down the carb and it fired almost right away and died once it burned up the fuel, I even tried to throttle it and it just bogged down. So my question is where should I start troubleshooting this thing:msp_confused:. Right now I feel like I'm just working out trying to start it, hey maybe there is a money making opportunity there


 

Pull the carb and the cover for the carb diaphragm (bottom of carb, flat nose screwdriver). Chances are the little breather hole in the cover let in saw dust in, when enough sawdust gets in, the carb stops pumping fuel. I've seen it at least 5 times. Clean out the sawdust and put the cover on, then put the carb back on.

Moral of the story, clean your air filter and intake housing out regularly.


----------



## Rokon (Jan 16, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> Pull the carb and the cover for the carb diaphragm (bottom of carb, flat nose screwdriver). Chances are the little breather hole in the cover let in saw dust in, when enough sawdust gets in, the carb stops pumping fuel. I've seen it at least 5 times. Clean out the sawdust and put the cover on, then put the carb back on.
> 
> Moral of the story, clean your air filter and intake housing out regularly.




I was looking at some nice .038's when I read this, after a long day of trying to get an 044 to run.

I read this post, ran out to the shop, pulled the carb and diaphragm. Nothing looked dirty, however, when I tried to pull the float needle (?) it was stuck in the carb. The chrome had come off of the needle and was stuck to the seat. I cleaned it up, bolted everything back together...SUCCESS!!!

I love the search forum feature. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## aleone3104 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Factory Rebuilt 038 magnym II*

I just purchased a Factory rebuilt 038 magnum II powerhead for my son. He uses a ms 290 with ripping bar and chain on his chainsaw mill.
We make log furniture and cut large diameter trees for table tops. These tops are cross cut not ripped. What is the largest bar and chain we can put on the 038 mag II ? Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 2, 2013)

aleone3104 said:


> I just purchased a Factory rebuilt 038 magnum II powerhead for my son. He uses a ms 290 with ripping bar and chain on his chainsaw mill.
> We make log furniture and cut large diameter trees for table tops. These tops are cross cut not ripped. What is the largest bar and chain we can put on the 038 mag II ? Thanks in advance for all your help.



That all depends on the type of chain you preferr ....

I run my 038 MAG II with a 32" bar, RSF chain (full skip, full chisel) and she sings just over 11,000 in the cut.
I also run a 24" bar with RS chain (full chisel) and she is just shy of 11,000 in the cut

She had beem MM'd and I distill the ethanol out of my 93 octane gas, run just rich of 32:1 on the gas/oil mix, and only now does she use less gas than my modified 044.

IMHO, look at my pictures and copy the MM, then tune it to 4 cycle at WOT, then clean up in the cut, and you have yourself a wicked, reliable workhorse.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Feb 2, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> I want one...



2nd that :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## glock37 (Feb 2, 2013)

My Stihl 038 Mag. ll from ebay 

It was dropped from a height bar tip first , broke the tank a/v was all ripped 

I tore it down sandblasted the case chain cover and new tank,gaskets, New Piston and Rings ,seals ,Rebuilt Cardb and painted 

muffler 

Its at Randy's(Mastermind) getting a little lighter going to run a 24 inch bar


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 2, 2013)

aleone3104 said:


> I just purchased a Factory rebuilt 038 magnum II powerhead for my son. He uses a ms 290 with ripping bar and chain on his chainsaw mill.
> We make log furniture and cut large diameter trees for table tops. These tops are cross cut not ripped. What is the largest bar and chain we can put on the 038 mag II ? Thanks in advance for all your help.



I mill wood with a saw, you want a 90cc + saw. Maybe a 066 or 056M. I wish for a 088 or 090.

A friend has an old 166 Dolmar that I hope he lets go of, Leeha hooked him up with a piston, that is another beast.

My 038 are just for bucking


----------



## aleone3104 (Feb 2, 2013)

We are only milling cedar and the 290 works great on the 10 ft. cedar. Can I use the original 20 inch bar from the 290 on my 038 . Thank you to everyone for the replys. I have posted pictures on my profile of some of the things we make


----------



## burnses (Feb 2, 2013)

Years ago i bought a brand new 036pro that was my "big" saw...about 6 years later a good friend gives me his 038mag after having put a new top end on it ect.....the first time i ran it it just sounded mean and i have since cut a lot of wood with it yes it is heavy and it does use a fair amount of fuel but witha 20 inch sharp chain it really cuts! great saw it will never leave the family!

sap can


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 3, 2013)

aleone3104 said:


> We are only milling cedar and the 290 works great on the 10 ft. cedar. Can I use the original 20 inch bar from the 290 on my 038 . Thank you to everyone for the replys. I have posted pictures on my profile of some of the things we make



Yes, but you may need to switch sprockets also if your chain pitch is different. 290's usually come with .325 pitch chain and 038's usually have 3/8's. Most would prefer 3/8's on both saws.


----------



## aleone3104 (Feb 3, 2013)

My son and I can't thank you all enough for all your help.
Thanks again and God Bless


----------



## aleone3104 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does an 038 mag.2 have duel ign pack 4.4 hp duel port exhaust. Again I thank all of you for your help.


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 5, 2013)

aleone3104 said:


> Does an 038 mag.2 have duel ign pack 4.4 hp duel port exhaust. Again I thank all of you for your help.



An 038 Mag II has 72cc, and every one I have ever seen has the dual port muffler cover. Mine puts out lots of power, but there aint no dual ignitions .................


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there any difference between the 038 mag and the mag 2 ?
I'm working on a mag I got that seems to have very little use.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes there is , I'm rebuilding my 038 mag soon and researched the differences and I read in a past thread that the mag II's muffler has more ports that gives it a little more power and makes it sound more throatier .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2014)

Just found this in my shop this morning.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

It has a few problems lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll get to cracking it apart soon
I'm waiting on parts for an ms361


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Brianlol said:


> Yes there is , I'm rebuilding my 038 mag soon and researched the differences and I read in a past thread that the mag II's muffler has more ports that gives it a little more power and makes it sound more throatier .
> That's
> Good to know cause mine has the dual port as well. The 038 is kinda ugly but it's bullet proof.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

What is the name plate on the saw ? If it's a mag II it will say it. Or maybe someone already converted the muffler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Does the muffler look like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Brianlol said:


> What is the name plate on the saw ? If it's a mag II it will say it. Or maybe someone already converted the muffler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine just says mag 2 but I found the dual port in a box of parts and yes it does look like the one in your pic. I pried the two vents further open with a bar wrench.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok. That only a 038 mag muffler then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

I look again and mine doesn't have the heat guard like yours.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Send me a pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Brianlol said:


> Ok. That only a 038 mag muffler then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has the round port in the muffler and two loovered slots in the muffler cover.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Btw mines made in Brazil.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Funny u have a 3 port
Mine has 2 only 
Maybe ur set for a good rebuild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

This one runs very well with an 8T. Whether the muffler came that way or not I doesn't know, but it saved me from doing a muff mod.
Does anyone know a weight comparison between the 038 and a 372?


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

I know one thing that the 038 almost feels as heavy as my 660 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

That thing was built like a tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

I just noticed you joined yesterday and the thread starter hasn't been here since 08.
Welcome aboard


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank u 
Didn't know this sight was here . Could have used it years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Brianlol said:


> Thank u
> Didn't know this sight was here . Could have used it years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seek and you shall find.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 28, 2014)

My pals 038Mag wears the same chain and 28" bar that my 066 does. 

Maybe my 066 is off, because the 038 keeps right up with it. The 066 definitely heavier. 

Sounds like it revs higher. Definitely a bit slower in the cut with some weight on it. 

My 066 is bone stock with a dual port muffler. Never checked compression. Clean bore though.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

There's gotta be something wrong. The 066 should run circles around the 038. Check the comp before and after you remove the base gasket on the 066.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 28, 2014)

Must be. I'll check today and report back. 

Bone stock, including the base gasket. 

If the gasket is removed, does it affect the port timing? Do I check squish before and after?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

drf255 said:


> Must be. I'll check today and report back.
> 
> Bone stock, including the base gasket.
> 
> If the gasket is removed, does it affect the port timing? Do I check squish before and after?


It could be tuning.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

drf255 said:


> Must be. I'll check today and report back.
> 
> Bone stock, including the base gasket.
> 
> If the gasket is removed, does it affect the port timing? Do I check squish before and after?


Any affect on timing would not really be noticed compared to the gain of more compression.
Although I cant speak for your 066, any 066 I took the base gasket out had enough clearance.
Just keep in mind they all came off the assembly with slight differences. Some are just faster than others.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Any affect on timing would not really be noticed compared to the gain of more compression.
> Although I cant speak for your 066, any 066 I took the base gasket out had enough clearance.
> Just keep in mind they all came off the assembly with slight differences. Some are just faster than others.


Depends on what diam logs they were compared in the small saw will keep up in smaller logs till you go big.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 28, 2014)

He might just be running to rich in fuel, it might sound fine just revving it up but once u get a load on her it will bog out if it get to much fuel. Lean it back a hair. I hate giving advice like this with out looking at it first cause if u lean it out to much ull burn her up. An other thing to do is a vacuum Check. That will give u bad performance. May need seals on the crank or a hose to the crankcase. Id check the vacuum first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have 160 psi cold.

New crank seals and bearings. I did a case split on the saw.

I must say, I can get the 038 mag to bog down if I lever it down hard with the dawgs and the 28. The 066 can't be stopped no matter how hard I push. No bog at all.


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 28, 2014)

No . 160 is the compression test. The vacuum test is making sure the crank case hold a vacuum seal. 10-15 pd for an hour . If it seeps out u may need bottom end seals or bearings or there's a leak in the crankcase somewhere. This is important cause it's the vacuum that draws the gas mix into the head chamber. A good sign that it could be a vacuum problem is that ur alway trying to tune in the carburetor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 28, 2014)

Here I found this for u 
It doesn't matter what saw u got but it is very important for ur performance of the saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlol (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck 
It's not hard to do, it's just knowing to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 29, 2014)

Did Stihl ever slap a magnum sticker on a standard 038? Long story but I have one in my shop that has only 038 on the riveted plate and a Magnum sticker. What saw have I got here?


----------



## wcorey (Nov 29, 2014)

AFAIK, any 'magnum' designation should indicate it was (originally anyway) a 52mm bore. I have an older W Germay one with the 'magnum' on the metal name plate and a newer dual ex port Brazilian one that has only 038 on the plate and a 'magnum' sticker on the cover (both are 52mm).
The still later ones are 3 port ex and have 'magnum II' on the plate.


----------



## Demonical (Apr 27, 2016)

I just signed up cuz I was reading about the 038 Magnum, and stumbled onto this thread.

In 1990, I went to Reddi-cross Fixit, in Fort Assiniboine, because they had an ad for a Stihl promo sale.

I got to looking at all the new saws they had on sale (which I have no memory of what those were), and then over on a side shelf, I spied a saw with a 'Discontinued' tag on it.

It was a '038 Magnum'.

I didn't know anything about it other than it was referred to as a 'professional model', and I knew it was a big displacement saw at 72cc, and I liked the name 'Magnum'. Hahaha!

It was also cheaper than the so-called sale models, because it was deemed to be discontinued. It only took me a moment to decide it was the saw to buy.

I've probably cut about a cord a year with the saw, ever since. Pine/spruce and birch. Plus it goes with me on hunting and ATV rides. I don't leave home without it.

I love the power it has, and it still runs as dependably as the day I bought it.

Since I don't use it except for firewood for the house, it will sit sometimes for six months before I run it.
It can be a beast to start if it has sat for 6 months or so. But once it fires, it just purrs.

About the only thing I've had to do was replace the rubber motor mount grommets. That and clean the air filter. Replaced a few chains that wore out.

I've never changed the gas filter, which I've read you are supposed to have to do.

It still has the original 20" bar. Never modded anything on it. Why would I?




There's a pic of it! Hahaha!


----------



## Demonical (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Brianlol (Apr 28, 2016)

Demonical said:


> I just signed up cuz I was reading about the 038 Magnum, and stumbled onto this thread.
> 
> In 1990, I went to Reddi-cross Fixit, in Fort Assiniboine, because they had an ad for a Stihl promo sale.
> 
> ...


Nice saw dude!
That saw is a well known saw to this site. I think about all the stihl enthuses
here have had that saw. I've rebuilt two of them and ran them with high regards. I'll see if I can dig up some old pics. They may still be here on this site lol
Welcome aboard
Ull learn a lot from a lot people.
I know I did. This site is full of great info and great people willing to share it.
Have fun


----------



## Brianlol (Apr 28, 2016)

Demonical said:


>


Found some old pic of a rebuild


----------



## Brianlol (Apr 28, 2016)

Great saw


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2016)

Has anyone noticed the Stihls start in less than three or four pull starts from cold, while Huskys take six to eight?
Not bashing Husky, but wondering why that is. I use mostly Husky.
And yes, the 038 is a rock solid saw, just ask @westcoaster90 . A died in the wool firewood saw for sure and virtualy indestructable. Not a high rever, but keeps good rpm in the wood. A bit on the heavy side, but will pay for itself over and over again. The only drawback is that it looks like it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 28, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Has anyone noticed the Stihls start in less than three or four pull starts from cold, while Huskys take six to eight?
> Not bashing Husky, but wondering why that is. I use mostly Husky.
> And yes, the 038 is a rock solid saw, just ask @westcoaster90 . A died in the wool firewood saw for sure and virtualy indestructable. Not a high rever, but keeps good rpm in the wood. A bit on the heavy side, but will pay for itself over and over again. The only drawback is that it looks like it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.



do your huskies really take 6-8 pulls? mine all take at least 15 if they start at all  my 038 always starts. they gotta be a magnum though. i think the av and super are the heaviest 60cc class saws i know of.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2016)

Ya, I kind of egzadurated, my Huskies start in 10 to fifteen pulls, but have had stihls that start in 2 pulls and sometimes one from a cold start.


----------



## Demonical (Apr 29, 2016)

After looking through the threads on this site, and watching a few vids on Youtube, I gotta do a little maintenance on the old 038.

Everything on my saw is still original, except for the chain.

Need to check out my drive sprocket, bar, and I know I need to tweak the idle.

Oh yeah, and my chain tension is clearly needing adjustment, from those pics.


----------



## louie69 (Apr 29, 2016)

I bort my 038 magnum new i used it every winter till this day never had a problem with it and not long ago had its first service.The only other saw that i used that was some what close in performance was a hushy 365 nice wood saw that belonged to my brother in law.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 29, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Has anyone noticed the Stihls start in less than three or four pull starts from cold, while Huskys take six to eight?
> Not bashing Husky, but wondering why that is. I use mostly Husky.
> And yes, the 038 is a rock solid saw, just ask @westcoaster90 . A died in the wool firewood saw for sure and virtualy indestructable. Not a high rever, but keeps good rpm in the wood. A bit on the heavy side, but will pay for itself over and over again. The only drawback is that it looks like it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.



How do you start a Husky, pull it`s tail??


----------



## brandonstc6 (Apr 29, 2016)

My 038 magnum was missing the recoil starter and was sold for scrap because of a bad recoil starter. I installed a used recoil starter and cleaned the carburetor and now it runs great. It is an excellent saw. Would a 32" bar be too much for my saw?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Apr 29, 2016)

It currently has 20" bar on it, I think


----------



## Brianlol (Apr 29, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> My 038 magnum was missing the recoil starter and was sold for scrap because of a bad recoil starter. I installed a used recoil starter and cleaned the carburetor and now it runs great. It is an excellent saw. Would a 32" bar be too much for my saw?


I would say a unported 038 max bar would be the 25"


----------



## Brianlol (Apr 30, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> do your huskies really take 6-8 pulls? mine all take at least 15 if they start at all  my 038 always starts. they gotta be a magnum though. i think the av and super are the heaviest 60cc class saws i know of.


Yup. 038 gots to be a magnum 
I think the 038 AV was low 60's and the
super was some were in the 67's and the 
Magnum was 72 cc's. All the same weight. It's heavier than the 044 mag but built like a germin tank lol 
I think there's even big bore kits for it.


----------



## the woolfe man (Aug 16, 2020)

I see its been some years since this thread used.

I am wondering if anyone knows what the differences are between the red master control lever and the black master control lever saws?I'v noticed the 038s iv seen with white decal saying 038 magnum have had the black lever and the aluminum plate decal with two pop rivets have the red lever.
What other differences are there?external internal?does anybody know the years each where made?
Id really like a detailed history of the magnums.
Cheers.


----------



## Dutch tlh (Aug 17, 2020)

Lots of info can be found here: http://wiki.motorsaegen-portal.de/wiki/Technische_Daten_Stihl_Motorsägen. Search related sites and you will find colorcodes, history of the, used abbreviations etc. 
The catch is that it is a German site.
My 038 farm boss (an avs saw) has a alu decal riveted on top. Saying 038 avs electronic quickstop farm boss. Black master control switch. Compared to the pics above, the muffler of the S is missing the holes a the front side.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 17, 2020)

After reading the early part of this thread I can understand why people jumped ship to other forums . Why people comment on saws they butchered and didn't like is confusing? 
I think the super 038 is an excellent saw.


----------



## Dutch tlh (Aug 17, 2020)

Agreed! Mine is a 1988 and never had new p/c and is still a powerful saw. Yes, the newer saws are less heavy, but the noise of the 038 s makes up for that


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 17, 2020)

had black lever. swapped for red. no dif i could see.
fast idle tit was wore/broke off black one.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^^ 


the woolfe man said:


> I see its been some years since this thread used.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows what the differences are between the red master control lever and the black master control lever saws?I'v noticed the 038s iv seen with white decal saying 038 magnum have had the black lever and the aluminum plate decal with two pop rivets have the red lever.
> What other differences are there?external internal?does anybody know the years each where made?
> ...


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 17, 2020)

stihl86 said:


> *038*
> 
> If you want to use the best saw ever made, use a 288xp. Period.



fixed.
038m or s is my #2 to those.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 17, 2020)

the woolfe man said:


> I see its been some years since this thread used.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows what the differences are between the red master control lever and the black master control lever saws?I'v noticed the 038s iv seen with white decal saying 038 magnum have had the black lever and the aluminum plate decal with two pop rivets have the red lever.
> What other differences are there?external internal?does anybody know the years each where made?
> ...



Never seen a red lever on a 038. I've got 038S (converted to 038M), 038M, and an old 038 metal tank parts carcass


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Oct 13, 2021)

I have two 038 mags one black lever one red lever. besides the color being different they're both exactly the same. Whether or not it came from the factory that way I couldn't say.


----------



## Jason Pitcher (Oct 15, 2021)

Mike PA said:


> Great saw, but heavy. I have cut a lot of wood with mine. It is giving me some trouble right now, though, so I have some work to do to get it right again. I recently put new rings and seals in it, and that helped a lot. It is now shutting off on idle and bogs down when giving gas. This saw is over 20 years old, so I guess it is time for some trouble, as it has been problem free until recently. It was very dependable and very powerful. Cuts fast with a sharp chain, slow with a dull chain.


Sounds like you may have an air leak. Check the intake boot.


----------



## Jeffrey F. (Dec 22, 2021)

I’ve got a question my 038 Mag2 runs like it’s stolen but never can get a cold start out of it. My others saws not any issues but the whole choke on air filter thing just doesn’t work on mine. Is there a trick to it. I’ve got OEM filter. If I squirt a little gas or starter fluid off she goes but never with the choke. I thought maybe lever that pushes it closed and put a new one on but nope. Filter sits good inside that backing plate? Any help or ideas thanks


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 23, 2021)

dont overtighten af screws
mine takes few extra pulls if it sits for months


----------

